# Got my fall gobbler



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Shot my fall bird on oct .29 11 inch beard and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats on the bird....


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to ya!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice bird and GREAT pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!

I watched for turkey as I was bowhunting.
Saw 14 or so file past me at 45 yds. Kept hoping one would come in the clear a bit closer but they were single file.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

This bird was taken with a shotgun , decoys and some calling. Was near a roast site . Was close the nite before then closed the deal the next day.


----------

